# Ellison and van den Berg's Equipment List



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

In case anyone was interested -

Brady Ellison - http://www.lancasterarchery.com/pro-picks/brady-ellison.html

Sjef van den Berg - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZORqB1aEu4


----------



## collider (Nov 3, 2015)

Awesome! $3,333.89 will get me Brady's exact setup and I'll get into the Olympics! I didn't see a button for "skill and years of hard work" to add to my cart on Lancaster, will I find that on Alternative?

I don't know how long Lancaster has had that link, but it's a great idea for sales...


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Yep, I can shoot just as bad on my rig for 1/4 of that price....

DM


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Name one other equipment based Olympic sport where "the best" only costs $4000. 
Just saying....


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I think those lists are just products that sponsor each shooter. Brady has 19 products. Jack Wallace II has over 160 things listed.

Every year when the catalog comes out I ask Rob where in his beautiful catalog I can buy skill. He just looks at me like I'm an idiot, shakes his head & walks away.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

grantmac said:


> Name one other equipment based Olympic sport where "the best" only costs $4000.
> Just saying....


Not sure why archery would qualify as "equipment based" i'll bet most olympic archers could be doing the same job on a fraction of that.


----------



## collider (Nov 3, 2015)

grantmac said:


> Name one other equipment based Olympic sport where "the best" only costs $4000.
> Just saying....


$100 bucks will get you a pair of goggles, a towel and a grape smuggler for swimming... 

But I agree, compared to some of the other insane sports I've done in my life, this is fairly inexpensive. And after the initial investment, it's more a matter of "want" rather than "need". A fiberglass bow and suction cup arrows is beyond my skill level...


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

$10,000 for a trap shotgun before you run a single shell through it.


Also you need to understand the difference between equipment based and non-equipment based sports. Archery equipment is extremely accessible.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

grantmac said:


> Name one other equipment based Olympic sport where "the best" only costs $4000.
> Just saying....


Along these lines, I used to do some small boat sailing, and at the Olympics they provide the boats in some classes and at some other high level events loaners are required by either rule or location. So you get handed a Laser and maybe are permitted to bring your own sails and lines. If you wanted to even it out some, OK, everyone gets a Hoyt with these parts.....tune it and make it work and we compete in a few days. This might even address some of the access issues from the third world for WA events.

That being said, allowing personal equipment drives performance levels up because it's their stuff they've been picking, tuning, and honing for years.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

What worries me is that those vanes he uses are marketed as "made from a champion for champions".

Makes me wonder, which part of Dejan Sitar those vanes are made of...


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

zal said:


> What worries me is that those vanes he uses are marketed as "made from a champion for champions".
> 
> Makes me wonder, which part of Dejan Sitar those vanes are made of...


Miow...


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

Personally, if you want to level the field a bit, I'd go with setting a max poundage per inch of draw. Like 1.3# of draw weight on your fingers per inch of draw-length.

Tom


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

massman said:


> Personally, if you want to level the field a bit, I'd go with setting a max poundage per inch of draw. Like 1.3# of draw weight on your fingers per inch of draw-length.
> 
> Tom


Apart from it never going to happen:
Wouldn't that be highly unfair? If my draw weight would be linearly mapped to my draw length, then the short 26" draw archer with 33.8# would be double punished compared to the 32" ape armed archer with 31.6#, not?


----------

